# Year-End Clearance Event with 60-80% Off Everything!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

YEAR END BLOWOUT SALE! We just launched our year-end clearance event - 60% off all in-stock merchandise AND 80% off everything in our Clearance Section! Help us make room for new 2012 products. Sale ends 12/31/11.


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Just placed my order and received notification that it's scheduled for deliivery tomorrow! SWEET!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Nancy. Santa's sending me a teen zombie costume, 1 zombie sarge (mask) and 3 zombie Clems (masks). Not the traditional partidge and a pear tree kind of stuff but just as sweet.  Too bad I didn't notice those zombie severed arms or they'd be on their way too.

Placed my order this a.m., and I also received notice of shipping already. Sleigh has to make it across country so not as fast as your order Badmonkey. But Nancy and crew are sending packages out super fast! In fact noticed that it was about a half an hour from email order notification to ship notice. I think I know where Dasher is right now. Thanks guys and have a Happy Holiday.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thank you both for your orders and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

For my money the best Halloween site there is. Why? They actually sell discounted stuff. All these other stores have ridiculous prices that never see clearance. They offer maybe 30% off of stuff that is so marked up its not even funny. Halloween Asylum has gotten almost $1,000.00 from me. The other stores are just going to sit on their inventory. Halloween is over, Halloween stuff should be discounted. Halloween Asylum is doing it right.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

P.S. Nancy how bout a huge shipping discount on my current order for the glowing review of your site. : ) Caz.


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Sarcazmos Funhouse said:


> For my money the best Halloween site there is. Why? They actually sell discounted stuff. All these other stores have ridiculous prices that never see clearance. They offer maybe 30% off of stuff that is so marked up its not even funny. Halloween Asylum has gotten almost $1,000.00 from me. The other stores are just going to sit on their inventory. Halloween is over, Halloween stuff should be discounted. Halloween Asylum is doing it right.



Completely agree! The fact that they are New England based makes it even better for me. Our Haunt is in Nashua, NH so we really enjoy giving our business to someone local! And talk about fast shipping!!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Sarcazmo, lol... I do appreciate the good review! And we always seem to find a way to ship your big orders for less. I'm sure we can work some magic once more!


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

I didnt see any magic happen this time. You must not have been able too. : (


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Caz, we didn't ship your order yet - we were waiting for your answer on the costume size before sending it out. It will ship tomorrow and I'll let you know how we made out.


----------

